# Anybody else sound similar?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

For years I've looked for composers that sound similar to either Debussy or Ravel, but no one really seems to come close to the sound I am looking for, there are a couple of other impressionists out there, but these two seem to be unique in their sound, maybe I've missed someone? Edit the one composer I am familiar with that is the closest is Scriabin.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There was a recent thread on "other impressionist composers" but most of the names mentioned did not (to me) really fill the bill. Can't remember the exact thread name but it may be easy to find.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It was this thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/23111-obscure-impressionist-composers-go-2.html

You´ll definitely find music similar to Debussy´s and Ravel´s there.

But on the other hand the very concepts of just "Debussy" and "Ravel" as entities are a bit too generalizing - both experienced varying influences and changes in their musical language throughout the years. So if you specified the works you particularly like, somewhat similar composers/works would be easier to find.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I will repeat myself (I said it in the thread mentioned above), but consider checking out Satie. Other works you might like are "Au gre des ondes" by Dutilleux and "Promenades" by Magnard. Some of Szymanowski's works are very impressionistic ("Mythes" come to my mind). Griffes is quite similar, too, but I am not enough familiar with his music to say more. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I like the later piano works of Debussy the best, and am not that familiar with his orchestral works, but as for Ravel, I enjoy pretty much anything I have heard, Mirrors and Le Tombaeu de Couperin being my favorite piano works by him, I enjoy both piano concertos as well, again my familiarity with both composers is with their piano music, though I do enjoy what I have heard so far.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Debussy and Ravel were highly individual composers and you could hardly find anyone composing in a very similar style. They however influenced a lot of other composers - and this is where you should look. Of course, you might also like the composers who influenced Debussy and Ravel - this is not a large group (I think about Satie, being specific  ), because, as a matter of fact, Debussy was the one to start the Impressionistic trend.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The closest thing to an impressionist composer America has produced was the tragically short lived 
Charles Tomlinson Griffes (1884 - 1920 ), who composed colorful and evocative works with titles such as "The White Peacock" and the " Pleasure Dome of Kublai Khan " etc . 
His music is very much influenced by Debussy . If he had lived longer, he might have developed a more distinctive style of his own . There is an excellent Naxos CD of his music with Joann Faletta (a conductor I've played under) and the Buffalo Philharmonic . 
If you like French impressionist music, you'll definitely like Griffes .


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I sometimes feel that *Einar Englund* was influenced by Debussy, but in a heavier handed sort of way. On the other hand, who wasn't influenced? I love this piece.





[Edit> And no, the guy posting the same comment "Love this piece" as dogbreath2000 is not me. What a weird synchronicity.]


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Manok said:


> For years I've looked for composers that sound similar to either Debussy or Ravel, but no one really seems to come close to the sound I am looking for, there are a couple of other impressionists out there, but these two seem to be unique in their sound, maybe I've missed someone? Edit the one composer I am familiar with that is the closest is Scriabin.


Some compositions by Franz Liszt, especially later ones, will surprise you, especially if Scriabin is under consideration as well.

For orchestral, Rimsky Korsakov and later Russians occasionally dip into impressionism.

One of my favorite Russian late romantic examples of near Debussy and Ravel sound is a Lyapunov Transcendental Etude, "The Pealing of the Bells." No. 3 of the set I believe. You'll hear it at one part, it really shines through as being like Debussy or Ravel.

Edit, and here is the etude in question Manok:


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Some of the most clearly Debussy/Ravel inspired music I can think of (at least when it comes to piano writing) is Villa-Lobos' A Prole do Bebê:


----------



## mensch (Mar 5, 2012)

I think Albert Roussel is a strong contender. Especially his early works.

There's also Charles Koechlin, one of those weird existentialist artists you find in almost any era. He wrote in several styles, some including impressionistic elements, but you'd have to hear some of his work for yourself to judge.

Isaac Albéniz and Federico Mompou might qualify, but especially Albéniz is more concerned with folk songs and might be a closer match with Bartok and Kodály in that regard. Though Albéniz' Iberia is great stuff in its own regard, whether impressionistic, nationalistic, etc.

Manuel de Falla, another Spaniard, was also inspired by Debussy and Ravel during his time in Paris.

Satie is a problematic case, because much of his work closely related to dadaism and is satirical in nature. So I'm not sure he qualifies as similar to Debussy and Ravel. Pieces like the "Embryons desséchés" or "Sports et divertissements" might be called impressionistic or at least evoke illustrations of real world phenomenon, but not in the way Debussy intended "La Mer", I believe.


----------

